# EOTA 2011 - first strike



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Target acquired ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uh oh, here we go again 

This has been a great bomb year so far!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Uh oh, here we go again
> 
> This has been a great bomb year so far!


This year has been INSANE already! Can't wait to get my paws dirty in this bombing business!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah yes the forces of the Jedi Masters are strong tonight. I sensed the Jedi Masters would be joining together for mass bombings here at Puff.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

DUCK!!! Mike's throwing around ashtrays again.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Unbelievable. One veteran after another taking shots at fellow BOTLs. Mods, I think this side of the board needs to be closed before someone loses an eye.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Unbelievable. One veteran after another taking shots at fellow BOTLs. Mods, I think this side of the board needs to be closed before someone loses an eye.


As long as they're targeting noobs, I see no good reason to close this. Let me go make some popcorn, be right back....:bolt:

opcorn:
Ok, bring on the carnage!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> As long as they're targeting noobs,


That's funny right there.

Especially ironic coming from you in this thread.

Just sayin' ...:bounce:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> DUCK!!! Mike's throwing around ashtrays again.


Feel safe under that rock, do you??? :biggrin:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tritones said:


> That's funny right there.
> 
> Especially ironic coming from you in this thread.
> 
> Just sayin' ...:bounce:


Hey now, you only got 2 months on me. And I lurked for one of those months! :tongue1:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Hey now, you only got 2 months on me. And I lurked for one of those months! :tongue1:


La la la la la la la ... I'm saying no more ...

For now ...


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Feel safe under that rock, do you??? :biggrin:


it is a big rock.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Use the Force Mike.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I do miss his toilet bowl cleaner avatar...


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Jedi bombs are never a good thing.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I do miss his toilet bowl cleaner avatar...


Hmmmmm ... perhaps it's time to start a "What do these people have in common" list ... :twisted::mad2:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Hmmmmm ... perhaps it's time to start a "What do these people have in common" list ... :twisted::mad2:


Pretty soon the entire board will be on a list...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Target acquired ...


First stage payload prepared.










These things can't be rushed ...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

good stuff, looking forward to the damage. I'm going to find a rock to go hide under!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha loving these pictures and preparations!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mike, YOU DON'T HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS oke:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I hope this is as good as last years!

That one was pretty good as I recall!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Target acquired ...





Tritones said:


> First stage payload prepared.


Detonator design confirmed; detonator assembly in progress ...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not worried...I have a blender at my disposal...

...I'm not sure what that even means...

Way to go, Mike! We'll enjoy watching the carnage...always entertaining.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Target acquired ...





Tritones said:


> First stage payload prepared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tritones said:


> Detonator design confirmed; detonator assembly in progress ...


Primary ordnance selection complete:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Sweet mother of Mary, Mike! This is going to be an insane hit!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is going to be fun!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow. Awesome job Mike, this will be great!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

All ordnance selected; final assembly commencing approximately 19:00 local time today. No further pictures will be posted as all components have been transported to top-secret facility for final assembly and eventual launch.


All phases of operation are progressing within acceptable scheduling tolerances.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

:clap2: This is insane.

Good job, Insane Mike!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Assembly complete. Preparing for final countdown.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Outlined nicely with progressive pics. Nicely done.

Cant wait for the destruction.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

We can help you count.:biggrin:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think I've ever been more anxious to see the outcome of a bomb. This is going to be good.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Guys - my wife's mom passed away last night - she was 95 and she took a fall on Friday that broke her neck, so it wasn't entirely unexpected.

Anyway - I was going to draw out the countdown and launch, but I probably won't have time for that. I'll try to get this thing airborne sometime today.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear Mike, I wish you and your family well during this difficult time.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about the passing in the family Mike. I wouldn't worry yourself with getting these out. Just take the time to be with your family in your time of mourning, take care Mike.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow Mike sorry to hear about your family's loss. No need to worry about bombing cigars right now, focus on your wife and family as I am sure they will need you. Please send my condolences to the family.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Guys - my wife's mom passed away last night - she was 95 and she took a fall on Friday that broke her neck, so it wasn't entirely unexpected.


My thoughts are with you and your family, Mike.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, sorry to hear that, Mike. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Mike our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Mike - Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes. Managed to launch, though!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Even though you launched, my prayers go out to you and your family. I am truly sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Even though you launched, my prayers go out to you and your family. I am truly sorry to hear that.


Thanks, Veeral. She was a wonderful lady who lived a long and full life.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Payload delivered with pin point accuracy and devastating results...

Here is where my house used to be : 









Oh the Humanity! I had no idea such destruction was slated to be visited upon me!! It came out of nowhere, NOWHERE I TELL YOU!! :help:


















An awesome collection of sticks (Oliva V, Sultan, Padilla, Rocky Patel, 5 Vegas, La Flor, Gurkha, Umm.. what are the "unmarked" ones?) the wife is already trying to steal the ashtray itself (she loves elephants  ) ... I told her she cant have it LOL  Im absolutely stunned.

Now, on a more serious note...

I am so touched by the fact that, in the middle of what's going on with your family you still took the time to do something like this. You are an amazingly generous person, with a great spirit. 
Your family is truly in our thoughts and prayers in this time. Remember to Celebrate your mother in laws life!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, awesome hit! Absolutely incredible! You are absolutely right about an incredible individual still getting this out in the light of recent misfortune.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Athion said:


> Payload delivered with pin point accuracy and devastating results...
> 
> Oh the Humanity! I had no idea such destruction was slated to be visited upon me!! It came out of nowhere, NOWHERE I TELL YOU!! :help:
> 
> ...


The mystery sticks are a couple of Loren's 30-year old Hondurans.

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers - everyone - it means a lot to me.

I may have to get in the habit of sending two ashtrays in every EOTA payload. Seems like the womenfolk always want to use them as spoon rests ...

Enjoy the smokes, Mike. One note on the La Flor lancero - with the milder wrapper, it is especially susceptible to overheating, even more noticeably than with most other lanceros I've smoked. I learned from Mr. H. N. Turf that lanceros need to be smoked slowly, and these seem even more so. Draw really slow, less than a full puff, and as long between puffs as you can stand to wait, and you'll get the best flavor. You probably knew that long before I found it out, but I thought I'd throw it out there just in case.

Welcome to the Order.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Great bomb, Mike! I like the ashtray, it's a really nice touch.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice looking smokes there.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Thanks, Veeral. She was a wonderful lady who lived a long and full life.


That is good news in the midst of bad, my friend! Mike, my condolences to you and your lovely wife. Kudos to you for sending this out anyway. That takes a lot of class and you've got it in spades! Blessings, bro...


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

nice one mike!


----------

